# Recommend Stair Lifts for elderly relative.....



## cjh (19 Oct 2009)

I have an elderly relative who is thinking of getting a Stair Lift installed.
The quotes she's received vary substantially - from nearly 8K to 2.5K.

I was wondering if anyone had any information regarding the variations in quality/ease of use/recommendations etc.
(Relative is in Dublin area).


----------



## Complainer (19 Oct 2009)

Is there an occupational therapist involved in working out her needs? If so, the OT should give you a good idea of the pros and cons of the different options.


----------



## Tinker Bell (19 Oct 2009)

Aged aunt had S/H one supplied and installed last month for €650. She lives in NW Cork and was told that a new one of same, including installation, would cost about four grand. Works a treat.


----------



## cjh (19 Oct 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

No Occupational Therapist involved.

Have heard that S/H is a good way to reduce cost - assuming the quality is still reliable.


----------



## ophelia (20 Oct 2009)

My mother had a Stannah stair lift installed for about e4,000, but I think she got about half of this in a form of grant. She loves it and uses it regularly eventhough she can still use the stairs. It is particularly good for putting things on (eg. piles of ironing, hot water bottle etc) and sending them up by remote control - then she walks up afterwards. She used it quite a bit recently when she hurt her ankle. Stannah were very efficient in the installation process and as far as I know they sell on reconditioned, slightly used models. www.stannah.ie if you want to check them out.


----------



## cjh (20 Oct 2009)

Thanks Ophelia, 'Stannah' is one company she's looked at, as are 'Fannin'.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Oct 2009)

My mother paid up front for hers and it took them months to come out and fit it. Eventually, when they did come out, they made a mess of the installation. She hit the roof. 

Brendan


----------



## Towger (20 Oct 2009)

[broken link removed]


----------



## cjh (20 Oct 2009)

Brendan said:


> She hit the roof.
> 
> Brendan


 
Did she ever need the lift?


----------



## Complainer (21 Oct 2009)

Make sure that whatever facility is put in place has appropriate emergency escape options. Consider what happens if the power is cut while the user is upstairs.


----------



## ophelia (21 Oct 2009)

Power cuts aren't really a problem as the chair runs on a battery which is left plugged in charging continuously. It would probably be a good idea to get the opinion of an OT (if you can get one), as there may be other health and safety issues. People with Alzheimer's Dementia for example may need close supervision using the chair.


----------



## Chocks away (21 Oct 2009)

Brendan said:


> My mother paid up front for hers and it took them months to come out and fit it. Eventually, when they did come out, they made a mess of the installation. She hit the roof.
> 
> Brendan


 


Towger said:


> [broken link removed]


INSTALLATION not insulation. Damn fool boy!


----------



## andys (26 Oct 2009)

I just recently had to find a stair lift for my mother too and was surprised at the cost, I ended up using http://www.whichstairlift.co.uk/ to get cheap stair lift.


----------

